# Posso? Grazie. Scusa.



## danny (12 Gennaio 2018)

Vi consiglio, se vi va,  di leggere il punto 2.
E' un'iniezione di positività.
https://w2.vatican.va/content/franc...pa-francesco_20140214_incontro-fidanzati.html


----------



## MariLea (12 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Vi consiglio, se vi va,  di leggere il punto 2.
> E' un'iniezione di positività.
> https://w2.vatican.va/content/franc...pa-francesco_20140214_incontro-fidanzati.html


Davvero!
La cortesia, la gentilezza... non di maniera, ma rispetto dell'altro...


----------



## eagle (12 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Vi consiglio, se vi va,  di leggere il punto 2.
> E' un'iniezione di positività.
> https://w2.vatican.va/content/franc...pa-francesco_20140214_incontro-fidanzati.html


Grazie Danny


----------



## Brunetta (12 Gennaio 2018)

Molto bello.
Non è una cosa buttata lì, ma un lavoro di traduzione in termini semplici di cose complesse e profonde.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (12 Gennaio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Vi consiglio, se vi va,  di leggere il punto 2.
> E' un'iniezione di positività.
> https://w2.vatican.va/content/franc...pa-francesco_20140214_incontro-fidanzati.html



Bello, grazie


----------



## MariLea (13 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Molto bello.
> Non è una cosa buttata lì, ma un lavoro di traduzione in termini semplici di cose complesse e profonde.


Quoto


----------

